# Turkey Down



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

My first turkey! It was a lot of fun to have my wife there with me. She is from Turkey town Moroni, but had never heard a gobbler in the mountains before. It was a great experience!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. 8)


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats, did you call it in, or stalk it?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gotta luv them bow birds,,,,,,Always gains my respect.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it was fun gettin him with the bow.
I called a couple times with low expectations of getting an answer since they have been very quiet where I was at. When I got a response, I waited for another gobble to know he was coming closer and we tried to sneak up a little ways so he would come into us, we didn't make it to the trees we planned to take cover in, since by then he was only about 50 yards away on the other side of the trees, but they did give me enough cover that I could pull back and when he passed us I made a noise with my mouth to get him to stop but he kept walking so about 25 yards away I shot him.
I have to say it seemed to work out all too perfect(lucky)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on your bird.nice job taking him with a bow.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet! I like that pic. Looks like a great bird. now i have to get mine.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful bird!! Awesome!!!


----------



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice bird, and congrats on killing it with a bow I know that is quite a task.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------

